#ubuntu-cat 2011-02-15
<pepet> hola
<pepet> adéu
<albertque> bona nit
<pespin> oh, acabo de rebre un mail amb títol: "Ubuntu Wiki to be re-licensed to CC BY-SA"
#ubuntu-cat 2011-02-16
<SiscoGarcia> nanit a tothom
<wagafo> Bona nit
<SiscoGarcia> bona nit wagafo
<josepgallart> bona nit
<SiscoGarcia> bona nit josepgallart
<josepgallart> 8-)
<SiscoGarcia> falta el rafael per començar, oi?
<josepgallart> oi
<SiscoGarcia> no sé si no anar pel tema UGJ que no he pogut incloure a l'ordre del dia, us sembla?
<wagafo> Sí, espere-m-lo una estona
<josepgallart> per mi endavant
<wagafo> +1
<SiscoGarcia> bé, potser heu vist el missatge que he fet a la llista de l'equip i que ha respost el David Planella
<wagafo> Vaig esborrar el missatge del Planella abans de llegir-lo
<josepgallart> jo so que o e vist
<SiscoGarcia> jo volia encetar un wiki per anar introduint possibles activitats però el David ho ha fet tot sol https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/UbuntuGlobalJam
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo bàsicament hi ha l'enllaç al wiki que acabo de passar i la publicació de l'esdeveniment a http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/706/detail/
<josepgallart> parla del dissabte 1 de abril pero es 2
<SiscoGarcia> no me n'he adonat josepgallart ... evidentment és el 2
<wagafo> D'acord, ja ho he llegit
<SiscoGarcia> el David se n'encarrega de la marató de traducció, ara cal que s'hi afegeixi gent concretant alguna de les activitats proposades https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/UbuntuGlobalJam042011?action=show&redirect=CatalanTeam%2FActivitats%2FUbuntuGlobalJam#Altres%20possibles%20activitats
<SiscoGarcia> silenci, acaba d'arribar el kappo :P
<wagafo> Tothom de peu
<rafael_carreras> hola, tenia problemes amb l'internet
<SiscoGarcia> hola rafael_carreras
<SiscoGarcia> estàvem aprofitant l'espera per parlar de la UGJ
<josepgallart> hola Rafael
<rafael_carreras> el punt de l'ordre del dia era:
<rafael_carreras> Premi per al disseny de samarreta
<rafael_carreras> En donem algun? Quin?
<SiscoGarcia> ostitú, vas per feina, eh?
<SiscoGarcia> potser caldria una prèvia: fem nova samarreta?
<rafael_carreras> doncs això, en fem?
<wagafo> Queden diners?
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: sí que en queden
<SiscoGarcia> val a dir que si no parla el pespin o el RainCT no hi ha quòrum
<SiscoGarcia> personalment crec que si hi ha diners podem aprofitar el logo i ara que ja hi ha tipografia nova modificar el text i treure les petjades d'edicions anteriors
<rafael_carreras> estaria bé
<wagafo> +1
<josepgallart> +1
<SiscoGarcia> potser alguna cosa semblant a «jo sóc ubuntaire» deixant entre sóc i ubuntaire el logo
<SiscoGarcia> així serviria per més edicions
<rafael_carreras> bona idea
<josepgallart> bona estrategia sisco!!!
<wagafo> potser amb el tema de la llengua : "jo ubuntu en català"
<SiscoGarcia> també, però ubuntaire ja ho inclou
<SiscoGarcia> crec que el sufix -aire és molt català
<rafael_carreras> +1aire
<wagafo> cap problema...
<rafael_carreras> de tota manera, a discreció de l'artista :-)
<SiscoGarcia> quin artista? :P
<rafael_carreras> perquè la idea era de donar un premi a l'artista guanyador
<SiscoGarcia> però ara mateix acabem de guanyar tots :D
<SiscoGarcia> el premi se'l queda el LoCo
<rafael_carreras> no, que no hi ha cap disseny
<josepgallart> tipu visita a les instalacions de canonical??
<josepgallart> :P
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: em... no
<SiscoGarcia> vols dir que hi ha tants quartos?
<josepgallart> :'(
<SiscoGarcia> podem fer com en altres ocasions, donar el premi el dia de la festa
<SiscoGarcia> no sé si tens algun detall de can canonical rafael_carreras
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: ara tinc dues pancartes noves
<SiscoGarcia> pancartes?
<rafael_carreras> que estrenarem a Vilaweb
<josepgallart> que be!!!
<SiscoGarcia> mmmmm ja friso per veure-les
<rafael_carreras> sí, d'Ubuntu ben grosses
<wagafo> I la de la taula oi?
<SiscoGarcia> però vols dir que una pancarta és un bon regal?
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: sí, una d'elles és de la taula
<rafael_carreras> no queda gaire bé regalar una pancarta :-)
<rafael_carreras> i és més una cosa per al LoCo
<SiscoGarcia> potser un bon regal seria un exemplar de la samarreta guanyadora
<SiscoGarcia> nanit RainCT
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: avorrit ;-)
<SiscoGarcia> potser un incentiu per un disseny divertit ;)
<SiscoGarcia> així no es dissenyarà una samarreta que no es vulgui... per si de cas
<SiscoGarcia> no sé, quines idees teniu?
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: home, el disseny guanyador el decidim en una reunió
<rafael_carreras> l'any passat vam regalar una tassa
<SiscoGarcia> sí, i el que proposo és donar-li un exemplar al dissenyador
<SiscoGarcia> que no l'hagi de pagar
<rafael_carreras> sí, ja ho he entés, em sembla bé
<SiscoGarcia> gràcies, ja no sabia si no se m'havia entès o era jo qui no us entenia
<rafael_carreras> si no hi ha cap més idea, clar
<rafael_carreras> hehe, avui tenim 'un d'aquells dies'
<josepgallart> podem fer una taça amb el diseny guanayador
<josepgallart> http://www.fotoprix.com/regalos_personalizados/
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: ja ho vam fer fa un any, però em sembla bé també
<SiscoGarcia> josepgallart, però és un disseny de samarreta, fer tasses suposarà una despesa addicional en fer la «planxa»
<josepgallart> 1 11,99 a fotoprix
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: no, la tassa no va amb fotolits
<SiscoGarcia> ups, perdó, no ho sabia
<rafael_carreras> és això del fotoprix, jo ho vaig fer allà
<SiscoGarcia> no sé, com vulgueu
<josepgallart> aqui 6 €
<josepgallart> http://www.vistaprint.es/top-deals-tazas.aspx?mk=tazas+con+foto&ad=broad&gclid=CN7-7MjPjacCFQsTfAodMBYZeA&GP=2%2f16%2f2011+4%3a29%3a17+PM&GPS=1470401760&GNF=0&rd=2
<rafael_carreras> podem votar :-)
<SiscoGarcia> si no hi ha cap més idea
<SiscoGarcia> de tota manera necessitem 5 vots, i només estem parlant 4
<rafael_carreras> ho podem deixar per la llista, no?
<wagafo> Ho proposem a la llista i ho votem allà
<rafael_carreras> hehe
<SiscoGarcia> +1
<wagafo> rafael_carreras transmissió de pensament
<SiscoGarcia> bé, aneu pensant alguna cosa per la UGJ... i abans per la install a Vilaweb, encara hi ha espai per una altra xerrada :P
<rafael_carreras> doncs ja està, proposaré a la llista les dues pensades i a veure què passa
<rafael_carreras> per la UDJ, traduccions i tempesta d'idees, senzill :-)
<SiscoGarcia> hi ha un tema amb la UGJ que hauríem de discutir a la llista, és l'horari, el David ha proposat d'11 a 19, no sé per què
<wagafo> Hi ha algú que sàpigui empaquetar per a Debian?
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: d'acord, el proposes tu?
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, em referia a què algú es fes responsable d'alguna part, com ha fet el David
<rafael_carreras> ah
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, ja hi ha coses a https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/UbuntuGlobalJam
<SiscoGarcia> és el que parlàvem abans que vinguessis
<rafael_carreras> oh
<SiscoGarcia> hi ha una errada amb la data i hem de discutir l'horari
<SiscoGarcia> el David Planella ha fet el wiki i l'esdeveniment http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/706/detail/ en compensació per no poder assistir a la reunió d'avui
<SiscoGarcia> és el meu ídol :D
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo, em sembla que el RainCT té coneixements d'empaquetar per a Debian
<rafael_carreras> en RainCT té coneixements de gairebé toto
<SiscoGarcia> per això és un MOTU
<rafael_carreras> bé, ja estem, oi?
<rafael_carreras> és que tinc son
<SiscoGarcia> per mi sí
<SiscoGarcia> hi ha temes de la festa però ja els parlarem
<josepgallart> i la peticio de install al Prat del llobregat
<SiscoGarcia> i tant
<rafael_carreras> sí, a veure què hi diuen
<SiscoGarcia> encara morirem d'èxit :P
<josepgallart> jo dema soc a Cardedeu instalant i presentan UBUNTU
<wagafo> mentre que al josepgallart li quedi energia...
<SiscoGarcia> josepgallart, ets a tot arreu
<rafael_carreras> això
<josepgallart> si algu vol venir tota la tarda a la biblioteca
<rafael_carreras> estic massa liat
<SiscoGarcia> si aconsegueixes que em donin permís a la feina ;)
<wagafo> I jo...
<rafael_carreras> ja m'agradaria
<SiscoGarcia> vagi bé josepgallart
<josepgallart> truco a la Rigau i tot solucionat
<SiscoGarcia> XDDDD
 * wagafo pensa que ja es hora d'anar acabant la reunió
<SiscoGarcia> claqueta?
<rafael_carreras> vinga va...
<rafael_carreras> ###############################################
<SiscoGarcia> nanit a tothom
<josepgallart> pels de Cardedeu e comprat Cds que pagarnt ells
<rafael_carreras> bona nit a tothom!
 * wagafo diu bona nit
<josepgallart> bona nit
<SiscoGarcia> josepgallart, ho tens tot controlat
<rafael_carreras> sí, molt bé josepgallart
<SiscoGarcia> jo encara en tinc alguns de CDs, els portaré a vilaweb
<josepgallart> i el company em va portar guies
<rafael_carreras> el Miquel?
<SiscoGarcia> el Miquel Adroer¿
<SiscoGarcia> ?
<josepgallart> si
<josepgallart> va venir a caldes
<SiscoGarcia> tampoc no falla mai
<rafael_carreras> molt bé també
<josepgallart> o tenim molt be
<SiscoGarcia> som els millors
<rafael_carreras> oèoèoèoè
<SiscoGarcia> XD
<josepgallart> dons si
<josepgallart> fins i tot els de soft catala ens recomanen
<SiscoGarcia> apa, ja podem anar a dormir contents
<SiscoGarcia> bona nit
<SiscoGarcia> on això josepgallart
<SiscoGarcia> ?
<SiscoGarcia> hi ha algun enllaç?
<SiscoGarcia> jo ho he vist a gnulinux.cat
<josepgallart> li varen donar la adreça a la gent del Prat del llobregat
<rafael_carreras> per la senyora del Prat
<SiscoGarcia> uala! sou una passada
<josepgallart> la señora es la respojnsable de un centrre civic que es una pasada
<SiscoGarcia> que ja l'heu visitat?
<josepgallart> stret viu
<rafael_carreras> no, que ho diu al correu
<SiscoGarcia> ups
<rafael_carreras> que no l'has llegit, SiscoGarcia! :)
<SiscoGarcia> sí l'he llegit... potser en diagonal :(
<josepgallart> Hola.
<josepgallart> El meu nom és M.Àngels i sóc dinamitzadora de noves  tecnologies del Centre Cívic Sant Jordi -  Ribera Baixa, al Prat de Llobregat.
<josepgallart> M'he posat recentment en contacte  amb softcatalà i m'han indicat el vostre correu electrònic perquè us  fes arribar la meva petició. Us la detallo a continuació.
<josepgallart> En un parell de mesos tenim pensat d'organitzar una linux install  party a l'equipament amb formacions i espais de trobada on resoldre  dubtes i compartir altres interessos per aquest sistema operatiu i pel  programari lliure. Em poso en contacte amb vosaltres per si em puguèssiu  aconsellar sobre possibles comunitats linuxeres que s'encarreguin  d'organitzar aquest tipus d'actes o dinamitzar-los. Desconec si  vosaltres de
<josepgallart> Disculpeu la meva ignorància respecte al tema, però no sé si vosaltres us feu càrrec directe d'organitzar jornades linuxeres
<josepgallart> i sobre programari lliure en català d'aquest tipus o en feu assessorament, etc. Em podrieu informar, si us plau i també del pressupost que seria necessari per la realització d'un event d'aquestes característiques.
<josepgallart>  Moltres gràcies pel vostre temps
<josepgallart>  Resto a l'espera de la vostra resposta.
<josepgallart>  
<josepgallart> :-D
<SiscoGarcia> l'havia llegit josepgallart , gràcies
<SiscoGarcia> ara entenc que softcatalà ens recomani
<rafael_carreras> va, me'n vaig que tinc son
<SiscoGarcia> ves a saber qui de softcatalà ho ha fet, potser algun ubuntaire, que també n'hi ha
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<SiscoGarcia> va, bonan nit
<josepgallart> bona nit Rafael
<SiscoGarcia> josepgallart, que et vagi molt bé i ja ens explicaràs, bona nit
<josepgallart> gracies
<josepgallart> a la propera reunio informe
#ubuntu-cat 2011-02-17
<espriu> bona tarda
<espriu> com es pot personalitzar el destokp per nens?
<mdepalol> otia
<mdepalol> això què vol dir? posar el fondo de pantalla d'en Doraemon ?
<tsdgeos> http://www.networkworld.com/community/banshee-amazon-store-disabled-by-canonical-in-ubuntu
<tsdgeos> canonical estableix una nova baixesa moral
<tsdgeos> sigh
#ubuntu-cat 2011-02-18
<carlesoriol> ei colla
<carlesoriol> la install party de vilaweb és format normal.. vaja que podem portar a gent amb ordinadors a instaŀlar ubuntu?
<pmartin> hola. algú que vagi a el dissabte a vilawb?
<pmartin> per instalar un servidor dhcp i pxe. cal fer-ho en ubuntu server o es pot fer amb ubuntu destokp?
<M3lkor> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2011-02-20
<pmartin> bon dia, em podeu ajudar amb el vitualbox, em diu que cd/dvd o media disquet no estan accesibles
#ubuntu-cat 2012-02-16
<rafael_carreras> #################################
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<rafael_carreras> avui havíem de parlar de l'UGJ
<rafael_carreras> ui, haig de marxar
<alexm> vaja home
<rafael_carreras> ho sento
<alexm> tornaràs?
<alexm> hi ha algú més per la reunió? alceu la mà... o/
<SiscoGarcia> nanit a tothom
<SiscoGarcia> o/
<rafael_carreras> hola, tinc temps de dir que el Walter està disposat a fer un taller de triatge de bugs
<rafael_carreras> com ja sabíem :-)
<SiscoGarcia> em sembla bé
<SiscoGarcia> malauradament aquest cop no podré venir
<rafael_carreras> i jo no tenia res més a afegir, em sembla
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: també ho sabia :)
<SiscoGarcia> bona memòria :P
<alexm> jo no em podré quedar a dinar
<rafael_carreras> si tinc temps, aniré un dia a la Mina a conéixer el David
<SiscoGarcia> el dpm vindrà
<SiscoGarcia> ?
<SiscoGarcia> hi ha alguna cosa més a decidir?
<alexm> crec que no, serem ben poquets em sembla
<SiscoGarcia> de tota manera si hi ha gent d'allà pot ser una bona ugj
<SiscoGarcia> a Borges n'érem 4 o 5 de l'equip i va quedar força bé
<alexm> si més no coneixerem el lloc i l'equip local per la propera festa
<SiscoGarcia> cert, i si el Walter munta el taller de triatge de bugs i enganxeu la gent local podeu passar-ho força bé
<alexm> jo me'n vaig acabar avorrint del triatge
<SiscoGarcia> no recordo haver-ne fet :(
<SiscoGarcia> si no hi ha res més a dir us deixo i vaig a acabar de sopar... no sé si podré venir la propera reunió :(
<alexm> fes fes, vagi bé SiscoGarcia
<SiscoGarcia> darrerament estic força embolicat amb el centre excursionista de lleida
<SiscoGarcia> vagi bé alexm
<SiscoGarcia> nanit
<rafael_carreras> au, bona nit
<rafael_carreras> #######################################
#ubuntu-cat 2012-02-19
<riberolapv> bona vesprada!
#ubuntu-cat 2013-02-14
<wlan2> Barcelona, tenim un problema
<wlan2> http://cur.lv/g1zk
#ubuntu-cat 2013-02-16
<wagafo> Bona nit joaquimrubio
<joaquimrubio> Bona nit a tothom
<wagafo> Bona nit la resta
<joaquimrubio> Aquest és el canal de la teunió quinzenal dels ubuntaires, oi?
<wagafo> Quasi me'n vaig a dormir, per sort m'ha avisat el mòbil, i això que estava pendent
<wagafo> Sí, d'aquí a un moment comencem
<joaquimrubio> Gràcies.
<rafael_carreras> hola bona nit
<rafael_carreras> ########################################################################################
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<alexm> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> comencem la reunió
<wagafo> Bones!
<joaquimrubio> puc comentar una cosa una mica fora de lloc?
<rafael_carreras> joaquimrubio: la veritat és que tenim força feina avui, si és curt el que has de dir, endavant
<rafael_carreras> joaquimrubio: ?
<joaquimrubio> Al lloc web d'Ubuntu.cat dona unes instruccions molt complicades per accedir a aquest sat. No cal, simplement clicant a xat del mateix portal ja s'hi accedeix. Només això, suggereixo corretgir aquesta informació.
<joaquimrubio> sat no, xat
<wagafo> Sí, potser podríem destacar més la interfície web, que és més fàcil
<rafael_carreras> d'acord, m'ho apunto, podríem posar-ho al prinicpi
<rafael_carreras> però els que som a més canals ens van més bé els programes de xat :-)
<rafael_carreras> bé, hem de parlar de la ubuntu global jam
<wagafo> Amb la interfície web fins i tot es pot tenir més d'una canal obert
<wagafo> Recordes quin dia és el Global Jam?
<rafael_carreras> el dia 3 és la ugj i hem de decidir on la fem
<alexm> joaquimrubio: pots indicar-nos la pàgina on hi ha les instruccions complicades?
<joaquimrubio> Sí, ara ho busco i ho dic.
<alexm> rafael_carreras: alguna oferta fins ara?
<wagafo> 3 de març és un diumenge, no és a dissabtes sempre?
<rafael_carreras> alexm: no, cap, tampoc no ho hem demanat
<wagafo> O és 3 d'abril?
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: perdó, el dia 2
<alexm> dissabte és 2
<wagafo> D'acord, dissabte 2 de març
<alexm> mea culpa, crec que jo estava pensant en el 3 per altres coses que no venen al cas
<rafael_carreras> he vist el correu de l'alexm a la llista de caliu i he vist que pensem el mateix :)
<rafael_carreras> que seria fer la jornada tècnica de caliu i la udg al mateix lloc
<wagafo> Falten poc més de dues setmanes
<joaquimrubio> (resposta a alexm: Portal Ubuntu.cat; Clicar a Catalan Team; clicar a IRC)
<alexm> si voleu podem fer-la a la upc
<rafael_carreras> alexm: per mi, d'acord
<wagafo> joaquimrubio: m'ho anoto per mirar aquestes instruccions, si és ubuntu.cat ja ho canviaré jo
<alexm> joaquimrubio: al wiki, oi? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/IRC
<joaquimrubio> Gràcies wagafo.
<wagafo> Sí, +1 per upc
<alexm> d'acord, ja he reservat la sala de sempre
<alexm> Campus Nord, edifici C6, sala E101
<wagafo> A veure si sóm és que l'última, sols el Josep, el Rafael i jo
<alexm> jo vindré també ;)
<rafael_carreras> hehe
<rafael_carreras> doncs ja tenim un tema decidit
<wagafo> Sent aquí a Barcelona poster tenim més èxit
<rafael_carreras> de 10 a 19 està bé?
<wagafo> +1 per l'horari de rafael_carreras
<alexm> va bé, la reserva és per tot el dia
<wagafo> Encara tinc el disc del mirall alexm, t'ho retornaré aquell dia
<alexm> guai, a veure si puc preparar alguna cosa del tema de miralls ubuntaires i us ho explico bé
<rafael_carreras> doncs passem al segon punt
<rafael_carreras> Campanya de nous membres de l'equip
<rafael_carreras> no hi ha cap novetat :-/
<wagafo> joaquimrubio volia col·laborar, oi?
<rafael_carreras> tampoc m'hi he dedicat més, la veritat
<joaquimrubio> Sí, però vaig molt programat. Fins el 10.03 tinc compromís. Intentaré ser més regular a les reunions i reservar els dies.
<alexm> crec que la millor manera de captar voluntaris és a les trobades presencials
<alexm> la llista ja no té gaire activitat
<alexm> no sé si hi ha hagut moltes baixes però els membres som poc actius
<wagafo> joaquimrubio, la millor manera de començar és venir a les reunions, apuntar-se al grup i a la llista, i anar veient les coses que es fan i en què es pot col·laborar
<wagafo> Ho dic per experiència pròpia
<rafael_carreras> joaquimrubio: per exemple, pots arreglar la pàgina del wiki sobre el xat :)
<joaquimrubio> Estic d'acord. Però sóc molt despistar, sense voler les 2 primeres reunions me les he saltat.
<alexm> oh, cert, molt bona rafael_carreras :)
<wagafo> Parlant de despistats, avui quasi me'n vaig a dormir, sort de l'avís del mòbil
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: jo igual
<joaquimrubio> No sé informàtica. Em vaig oferir per logística, recollir taules després d'una trobada, dur coses amb el cotxe...
<joaquimrubio> Escombrar el local, no ho sé, coses així.
<wagafo> Jo tampoc sé gaire d'informàtica, però al final com a usuari que va aprenent coses acabes podent contribuir
<joaquimrubio> Treballo en poducció animal, un món molt llunyà de la informàtica.
<rafael_carreras> joaquimrubio: molt bé, aquestes coses les fem dos cops l'any, però ens va molt bé l'ajuda
<rafael_carreras> al maig farem la festa del Clot, a Barcelona, a veure si pots venir
<joaquimrubio> saps la data concreta?
<rafael_carreras> encara no
<rafael_carreras> però avisarem a la llista, el web i el wiki
<joaquimrubio> D'acord, la intenció és poder venir.
<rafael_carreras> ens hi veurem, doncs
<wagafo> Ja ens vam conèixer a la Global Jam de les Borges, joaquimrubio, el rafael_carreras no se'n recorda
<rafael_carreras> dimecres tinc una reunió amb l'equip d'organització de la festa, els diré que hem de decidir el dia
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: haha, estic fatal
<joaquimrubio> sí, i abans a un institut de Lleida.
<joaquimrubio> En el Karmic Koala
<wagafo> A la de Lleida no vaig anar-hi
<rafael_carreras> bé, seguim amb el tercer punt
<rafael_carreras> Projecte de comunicació (Joan Carles)
<rafael_carreras> ja he vist els correus de la llista de l'equip
<rafael_carreras> sembla que no ens entenem
<rafael_carreras> a més, tinc una sensació de dejà vu
<alexm> això penso jo
<alexm> sí, fa temps vam parlar d'això via llista i tampoc ens vam entendre
<alexm> per això li he proposat al joan carles de veure'ns
<rafael_carreras> no ho sé, a veure si ens podem veure i concretem una mica
<alexm> jo tinc la sensació que parlem en freqüències diferents i per això no ens entenem
<alexm> crec que en joan carles parla de comunicació i informació a més alt nivell que nosaltres
<alexm> nosaltres tenim un enfoc pragmàtic i/o anàrquic
<wagafo> Potser també no fa falta tanta planificació vist els pocs recursos humans de què disposem ara
<alexm> jo trobo que està bé tenir una estratègia que doni sentit a les tasques
<alexm> definir un objectiu o un camí a seguir és bo
<wagafo> Si, el pla que va presentar no està malament
<alexm> però falta concretar les tasques necessàries per dur-lo a terme
<alexm> en aquest punt és no deixem d'entendre'ns
<alexm> a veure si podem trobar-nos i aclarir una mica el tema perquè seria una llàstima deixar-ho així
<rafael_carreras> sí, ens hem de veure
<wagafo> Doncs quedeu que intentareu veure'l?
<rafael_carreras> sí
<alexm> +1
<rafael_carreras> si no pot venir a la ugj, miraré de quedar un dia, a veure com ho tenim, que els horaris són complicats
<rafael_carreras> vinga, doncs ja estem, oi?
<alexm> tinc 1 petició
<alexm> podem canviar els admins del launchpad.net/~ubuntu.cat?
<alexm> ara hi ha 3 persones a banda de tu que no són actives
<wagafo> Vols dir l'equip d'organització?
<alexm> no
<alexm> el d'organització crec que és ~ubuntu.cat-org
<wagafo> doncs és el general, oi?
<alexm> és quan he anat a veure la pàgina del loco al portal dels locos he vist els admins
<alexm> després he comprovat que els treuen de ~ubuntu.cat
<rafael_carreras> estic cercant qui hi ha d'admin i no ho trobo
<rafael_carreras> ja ho he trobat
<wagafo> tenim un problema seriós d'admins, al fòrum passa el mateix, a la web ubuntu.cat almenys ara tinc accés com admin tant al drupal com al servidor
<wagafo> quin és l'enllaç?
<alexm> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu.cat/+members
<wagafo> gràcies alexm
<alexm> rafael_carreras: tampoc espero que ho decidim ara mateix, només ho comentava perquè és un tema a tenir en compte
<alexm> suposo que la llista de correu ubuntucat-info deu patir el mateix
<rafael_carreras> no, allà hi som dos i tots dos actius
<wagafo> estic d'acord alexm, almenys al launchpad estant el rafael_carreras hi ha un cert control, però al fòrum per exemple els missatges sticky estan totalment desactualitzats i no puc fer res
<rafael_carreras> doncs ja miraré de posar-te com a admin al fòrum, wagafo
<rafael_carreras> em sembla que s'ha de demanar a algú, oi?
<wagafo> els carlesoriol em sembla que també es admin al fòrum, però possiblement tota l'administració la feia el papapep
<rafael_carreras> li puc preguntar
<wagafo> el carlesoriol encara es passa de tant en tant pel fòrum
<alexm> wagafo: els admins del fòrum poden fer admin altres usuaris?
<wagafo> alexm: no sé com funciona, si rafael_carreras li pregunta al carlesoriol potser ho podem esbrinar
<rafael_carreras> doncs ho preguntaré
<wagafo> o també al papapep
<rafael_carreras> quant al grup del launchpad, només és qúestió de veure a qui posem d'admin
<rafael_carreras> vosaltres dos seríeu bons candidats :)
<wagafo> per mi endavant rafael_carreras
<alexm> per mi també
<rafael_carreras> decidit doncs
<rafael_carreras> avisaré els antics admins abans de fer el canvi
<alexm> jo no sóc actiu al fòrum però també hi tinc compte
<alexm> suposo que puc ajudar esporàdicament
<wagafo> més o menys funciona, hi ha molta gent que col·labora
<alexm> com vosaltres vulgueu, no tinc cap preferència en ser-ho o no al fòrum
<alexm> si hi ha d'altra gent activa potser seria bo "promocionar-los"
<wagafo> Estaré al tanto
<wagafo> Bé nois, tanquem?
<wagafo> Bona nit, em reclamen per aquí, fins la propera
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, bona nit
<joaquimrubio> Bona nit
<rafael_carreras> #####################################################################################
<alexm> he caigut
<alexm> ja pleguem o havíeu dit res interessant
<alexm> ?
<rafael_carreras> ja hem plegat, alexm
<alexm> d'acord, doncs bona nit :)
<rafael_carreras> quan has caigut ens acomiadàvem :)
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2014-02-12
<manolo> alguien me podria recomendar que versio nde ubuntu instalarme en mi portatil packard bell easynote LE69KBseries?
#ubuntu-cat 2014-02-13
<xxavi> hola, algú em pot ajudar a configurar la Wi-Fi ?
#ubuntu-cat 2014-02-16
<rafael_carreras> ####################################################
<rafael_carreras> Bon vespre a tothom
<wagafo> Bones...
<SiscoGarcia> bones
<rafael_carreras> esperem una miqueta a veure si arriba algú més?
<SiscoGarcia> com vulgueu
<wagafo> Jo estic aquí tranquil, així que cap problema
<SiscoGarcia> també hi ha el josepgallart
<josepgallart> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> vinga, comencem
<SiscoGarcia> som-hi!
<rafael_carreras> com sabeu, avui només hi ha un punt a l'ordre del dia
<wagafo> Endavant...
<rafael_carreras> que és l'elecció del lloc per la propera festa ubuntaire
<rafael_carreras> hi ha dues candidatures
<rafael_carreras> Torre Vicens, a Lleida
<rafael_carreras> i Nicolau Copèrnic, a Terrassa
<rafael_carreras> suposo que ja us heu llegit els papers
<wagafo> M'he llegit les dues candidatures i la veritat que les dues són un luxe
<SiscoGarcia> sip
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo, és una lts :P
<rafael_carreras> no es mereix menys :-)
<SiscoGarcia> ja em disculpareu però no sé si jo hauria de participar en aquesta discussió... sóc part implicada
<rafael_carreras> els dos llocs els coneixem, els dos llocs m'agraden molt
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: no veig per què no
<SiscoGarcia> perquè sóc jutge i part
<SiscoGarcia> miraré de ser  «imparcial»
<SiscoGarcia> gràcies per la confiança rafael_carreras
<SiscoGarcia> tic-tac
<rafael_carreras> bé, no ho sé, votem?
<wagafo> Els de l'altra candidatura ambé haurien d'haver vingut si la volien desensar
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo, +1
<wagafo> Potser podem intercanviar un parell d'arguments
<rafael_carreras> sí, jo els vaig avisar quan seria la reunió
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: doncs vinga
<wagafo> Per exemple jo crec que està clar que hauríem d'anar a LLeida, perquè sinó ja seria la tercera vegada que anem al Nicolau Copèrnic
<wagafo> Al Torre Vicens també hem anat, però sols un cop
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo, +1
<wagafo> Bé de fet, jo no he anat a cap dels dos llocs a les tres festes que hi ha hagut en ells
<SiscoGarcia> :)
<josepgallart> jo e anat els tres i tornaria a Lleida
<SiscoGarcia> gràcies josepgallart
<SiscoGarcia> alguna cosa més wagafo?
<wagafo> Quant a la proposta són les dues molt atractives, així que crec que hem de decidir per l'argument anterior
<wagafo> No sé si l'alexm ens està llegint, sembla que no
<SiscoGarcia> diria que no
<rafael_carreras> no, no hi és
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, tu com ho veus?
<SiscoGarcia> ho dic per dir-hi la meua al final
<SiscoGarcia> ... o ho dic ara
<rafael_carreras> jo ho veig igual que vosaltres
<SiscoGarcia> jo també
<rafael_carreras> doncs està clar, oi? :-)
<SiscoGarcia> he estat a les tres i tornaria a Lleida
<SiscoGarcia> puc argumentar-ho, si voleu
<rafael_carreras> endavant
<wagafo> En el teu cas et quedaries en el lloc, siscogarcia 8-)
<SiscoGarcia> :D
<SiscoGarcia> a part que l'argument que ha donat wagafo em sembla suficient (millor 2-2 que 3-1)
<SiscoGarcia> des de l'institut pensem que ens aniria bé la festa per tal de fer «comunitat»
<wagafo> Els del Nicolau Copèrnic sembla que si fos per ells l'acollirien cada any
<SiscoGarcia> comunitat educativa vull dir
<SiscoGarcia> sí wagafo
<SiscoGarcia> l'últim cop em van dir que estaven disposats a acollir totes les lts
<SiscoGarcia> jo crec que el Copèrnic té una comunitat d'usuaris d'ubuntu estable (em fa l'efecte) i des de l'institut volíem aprofitar-ho per fer pinya també en aquest sentit
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: què tal la implicació de l'alumnat?
<SiscoGarcia> pensem que podem promoure l'ubuntu, si més no la nostra distro
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, l'alumnat no acaba d'entrar-hi
<SiscoGarcia> però pensa que no tenim cap cicle relacionat amb informàtica ni res que s'assembli
<rafael_carreras> i teniu prevista alguna acció per tal que hi entrin?
<SiscoGarcia> hi ha alumnes que hi van entrant i pensàvem que la festa podria servir per donar una empenta
<wagafo> Al Nicolau Copèrnic es més fàcil pels cicles d'informàtica que tenen
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo, +1
<rafael_carreras> està clar
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: teniu previs que vingui gent de prop de Lleida a la festa?
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, esperem que sí
<rafael_carreras> d'altres instituts i tal
<SiscoGarcia> la idea és que des dels Serveis Territorials d'Ensenyament ens ajudin a difondre-ho pels instis de la zona
<rafael_carreras> molt bé
<SiscoGarcia> a més, els que hi ha ara per allà són pro GNU/Linux
<SiscoGarcia> la nova linkat també ens ajuda
<SiscoGarcia> ;)
<rafael_carreras> és clar
<SiscoGarcia> fins i tot hi ha un debianita
<wagafo> Doncs sembla que hi ha consens en fer-ho al Torre Vicens
<SiscoGarcia> pensàvem aprofitar els seminaris de coordinadors d'informàtica per difondre-ho
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo, sembla que sí
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: això sembla
<rafael_carreras> :-)
<rafael_carreras> doncs felicitats, SiscoGarcia
<josepgallart> 8-)
<wagafo> Adjudicat...
<SiscoGarcia> gràcies rafael_carreras
<SiscoGarcia> gràcies als tres
<rafael_carreras> i prepara't per treballar força
<SiscoGarcia> ja hi compto/comptem
<josepgallart> cap a Lleida!!
<wagafo> Ja tenim la data fixada?
<SiscoGarcia> sí
<rafael_carreras> ah, sí?
<rafael_carreras> quina?
<SiscoGarcia> el maig a Lleida és complicat
<SiscoGarcia> hi ha moltes festes
<SiscoGarcia> de manera que el dia hauria de ser dissabte 17
<wagafo> Per mi bé
<rafael_carreras> també es pot fer l'últim dissabte d'abril
<rafael_carreras> però no sé com ho teniu
<rafael_carreras> si ja teniu pensat el 17, per mi perfecte
<wagafo> Compte que la setmana de turisme (com li diem a la setmana santa a l'Uruguai) cau tard aquest any
<SiscoGarcia> 26 d'abril és just després de St Jordi i és una data amb activitats escolars
<SiscoGarcia> és just després de tornar de setmana santa
<rafael_carreras> doncs ja està, el 17 de maig
<SiscoGarcia> em sembla un pèl arriscat
<SiscoGarcia> ok rafael_carreras
<SiscoGarcia> gràcies per la confiança
<SiscoGarcia> als tres
<SiscoGarcia> puc comunicar-ho doncs
<SiscoGarcia> ?
<rafael_carreras> i tant!
<SiscoGarcia> demà es reuneix l'equip directiu i els agradarà saber que hem estat escollits com a seu de la propera festa ubuntaire
<SiscoGarcia> ja tinc ganes de tornar-vos a veure
<SiscoGarcia> l'última no vaig poder venir :(
<SiscoGarcia> i no ho tindré gens fàcil per l'ubuntu touch ni per l'ugj
<SiscoGarcia> :(
<rafael_carreras> hem d'anar pensant on fem la ugj
<rafael_carreras> el 5 d'abril
<alexm> perdoneu, acabo d'arribar a casa
<alexm> (llegeixo el log)
<SiscoGarcia> hola alexm
<wagafo> M'anoto allò del 5 d'abril, però penso que és un diumenge, oi?
<wagafo> No, rectifico, és un dissabte
<wagafo> Vinga, m'he d'anar que em parlen 3 dones a l'hora (no penseu malament, la meva dona i les meves filles)
<wagafo> Bona nit!
<SiscoGarcia> nanit wagafo
<alexm> au, vist, l'enhorabona SiscoGarcia
<alexm> bona nit a tothom
<josepgallart> bona nit wagafo
<SiscoGarcia> gràcies alexm
<rafael_carreras> doncs bona nit :-)
<rafael_carreras> #####################################################
<SiscoGarcia> bona nit a tots... estarem en contacte ;)
<rafael_carreras> no ho dubtis
<josepgallart> bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2015-02-11
<josep_> provant el ric des de el q ubuntu
<josep_> Irc
<mas886> Hola bones, algú que hem pugues donar un cop de ma?
#ubuntu-cat 2016-02-16
<juli_> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2017-02-16
<wlan2> Hmn... em penso que millor a #ubuntu
#ubuntu-cat 2017-02-18
<elperdut> hola!
#ubuntu-cat 2019-02-12
<joan_> bon dia
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Bon dia Joan
#ubuntu-cat 2020-02-14
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @cubells [Feliç I love free software a tots! Que puguem seguir molts anys enamorats...], Igualment
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [Ai, coloms! Si no sé ni en quin dia visc! I, dic jo, que l'amor pel programari l …], ja ho pots  ben dir
